# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  „Boule“-Tunier

## Siamfan

*Boule-Spiel (auch „Boccia“)* 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boule-Spiel
Gestern war in der grossen Anlage des Sportamtes ein Tunier.











In nehme an, das geht heute noch weiter.

----------

